# Valerian Root



## mom2hancjhe (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone grow this and use it to help sleep etc? I am considering it but wanted to know how to go about processing and using it.


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

I grow, harvest and use my own valerian root. I use it for a sleep aid, back spasms, headaches and even before an adjustment ( to relax the muscles and make adjustments go smoother). I dig up the roots, wash them, chop the into small pieces then dry them. After they are dry I grind them into a powder then put the powder into capsules. Some people use them in a tea but I do not like the flavor. The plant grows fast and spreads so I never run out.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Would growing your own be more affective than store bought capsules? I've been told by a medical professional, valerian can cause liver damage. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I take a Valerian root and Passionflower mix very often for a muscle relaxer.
I like it as it does not fuzz my head or make me sleepy.
I take it in fairly high doses too.

So, for me, Valerian root is NOT a sleep aid.
I would suggest getting some in capsule form and see if it works for your body.

What does work for me is Skullcap.
Wow.
Great stuff.

I am in a time of great stress right now and the Skullcap really does it for me.
I feel the stress (stress I didn't even know I was feeling) drain away and I feel that good sleepy; the sleepy from a day of swimming.
And the sleep that comes is deep and restorative and natural.
I feel rested and perky in the mornings.

But you have to find which nervine works with your body for the results that you need.


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

It is always better to process your own herbs rather than buy them that way you are guaranteed 100%. As for the medical professional, are they allopathic?


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Would growing your own be more affective than store bought capsules? I've been told by a medical professional, valerian can cause liver damage. Any thoughts on that?


MANY prescription pills cause liver damage...I can't imagine it would be any worse than taking something artificial.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

I have never grown it but I've used it quite a bit for a sleep aid and Yes it works wonderfully. No side effects, no groggy feeling the next morning and no weird dreams.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

For those of you that valerian worked, I only took it once; how many times did you have to take; before it helped?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If it is going to work for you, you should feel it making you sleepy in about 20 minutes or so.
But.. it doesn't have that effect on me at all.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Interesting, I didn't know some people didn't react to it. I wonder if it's different metabolism or if some just ended up with low potency Valerian.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Unlike pharmaceuticals, which just kick the hell out of anything at anytime, herbs are more selective. Because they work more with the body, and every body is different, you have to spend some time finding what works with your system.

Valerian works for me. Works great!! As a muscle relaxer.
Just not as a sleep aid.
I couldn't live without it for my back and hips. Nope.
Seriously.. I don't know where or what I would be without it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

My brother cannot take the Valerian- it messes him up he told me- so it must be a body chemistry thing- 
That is interesting about the skullcap- I will have to look in to that- 
I know my DH and oldest son- Melatonin seems to really help them fall asleep better- my son takes 3 mg and DH takes 5 mg-


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Valerian puts me out like a light and I have noticed an analgesic effect too at times when it's pain of some sort keeping me awake. Has a nice "warm blanket" effect.


----------

